# Anyone tie their own flyfishing flies and jigs?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anyone tie their own fly fishing fly's and steelhead jigs? I love seeing that kinda stuff.

I have heard rumors that Brandon ties some killer ones. Purple hair something???????


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I used to.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tie all my fly fishing flies as well as jigs and treble hook dressing.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm just getting into this. Tied my first float n fly jig a week ago. It turned out decent for my first one with no real instruction. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

heres some clousers--- gummys---crease flies and zonker style flies used on some fall trips---i tied them mostly for saltwater but some should work on steelhead too


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

For the estuaries of Lake Erie, I found that the steelhead responded to a "jig and maggot" combo better, if the foo jig style fly was shortened to about a length of 1 inch or maybe an 1 1/8. It seems to be closer to the length of the bait fish in those streams.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of my steelhead streamers are tied on a size 4 XXL hook. The finished streamer ends up between 4 and 5 inches. When I have fished a hole or run to the point that the nymphs and eggs are no longer working, I will tie on a large streamer for a total change which will often produce another fish or two.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty sharp looking clousers ledslinger!
I tie jigs and a few flys, but not so much recently.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice looking ties ledslinger. I like the gummys and have been wanting to give them a try. 

Ron, is that a hair jig for Erie eyes? Looks great!

Here are a few of the patterns that I tie. They have worked well for me.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really gorgeous, Rick!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow nice stuff Guys!!!!!!!!! I love this kinda stuff! I want to see more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have heard that the Purple hair jig is unstoppable in the spring for Lake Erie walleye.

Ledslinger what is that emerald shiner pattern in the bottom leftish part of the picture? Looks very interesting.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i tie some for steelies not the greatest but it keeps me busy in the dead of winter i usually stick to sucker spawn still havin alittle trouble with woolybugger but i really like makin streamers!









bluegill killer!


















favorite way to catch bass!..i've been messin around with poppers and love em i need to find a good way to paint these styrofoam bodies though this was just with magic marker..i added some rubber legs cut off from a bass spinner skirt.









my first jig i think it needed another coat of the powder paint im havin difficulty gettin it right with these little ones









heres one of my first streamers


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Really nice work guys. I might try dressing some of the trailer hooks on my crankbaits.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the compliments guys

tigger---decievers in the middle bottom---left are marabou clousers--up gummy minnows---right are tuttifruity and char/white clousers

nice flies bigdaddy---the gummies are the hot albie fly in montauk and north carolina--heres a comparison of the gummies with the real bay anchovies in the middle---mine were too green to match the brownish anchovie

ive caught steelhead on crazy charlie bonefish flies in a pinch when i was to lazy to tie up some flies


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

TIGGER said:


> Wow nice stuff Guys!!!!!!!!! I love this kinda stuff! I want to see more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have heard that the Purple hair jig is unstoppable in the spring for Lake Erie walleye.



You know, I'd heard that too. So I made up a bunch of purple jigs just for the spring bite this year, but black and green were my 2 hottest colors. Who's to say what they'll choose next year.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is one of many that I tie that will work great. These have the heavier Tungsten coneheads to get down faster and impart more motion when stripping.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man nice stuff! 

Flydog I really like those streamers. How do you get the eyes to stay on? Is there a glue spot you have to put down first? I bet those dart nice with the tungsten head.

Jake look at you go!!!!!!!! I hear you on the bluegill killer one! I have never tried a popper before. Looks hard.

Ledslinger. Man I really like the gummy minnows. Those really look real!

Nows the time I start to switch to the steelhead. I love to fish for them after Thanksgiving when the weather starts to go south. My favorite is the short window when the ice is on the water and melts off by 9 to 11 am. The big Michigan strain runners make their move up. Nothing like kicking out edge ice to clear you spot. I also like casting between the slush flow! It may be the time to start this weekend.

Man keep those pics coming!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Now is the time to build a fire, relax & tie -


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

that spider is great!

i had the ultimate compliment paid to me once---i had a couple flies on my desk at work and my employee had a rolled up newspaper ready to smash them when i walked in


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That spider is amazing!!!!!!! Does it have a red triangle on its belly? LOL Amazing!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't know were to start to try to make one.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think the spider is made from deer hair and fishing line. Right?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Body is deer hair overwrapped with thread. Legs are 20 & 8# mono.
If I tie these for fishing, I don't get as fancy on the legs.
I like the legs better out of hackle trimmed to @1/16" - makes the legs
look hairy! Guess I ought to take some pics.....


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

im alittle happier about the way this one turned out and really like this bronze paint matches the rooster feathers pretty good


----------

